# plants 4 lg rhom



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

ive decided on making some dramatic changes 2 my rhoms environment. hes a 12in peru highback in a 125g. gonna go to sand bottom and some live plants. just wondering what plants would be good 4 a beginer with a large rhom? any help please?...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Plants and sand tend to not get along very well. The sand becomes compacted and anaerobic and suffocates the root systems of most plants. You could probably get away with some Vals and some Cryptocornes.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Gumby said:


> Plants and sand tend to not get along very well. The sand becomes compacted and anaerobic and suffocates the root systems of most plants. You could probably get away with some Vals and some Cryptocornes.
> [snapback]785091[/snapback]​


 But yorkshire has one of the nicest planted tanks here on pfury and his substrate is sand, what gives?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i find anubius plants are the hardiest and one of the nicest plants to use for serras. Nice fat leaves for them to hide yet fashionable.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

JAC said:


> But yorkshire has one of the nicest planted tanks here on pfury and his substrate is sand, what gives?
> [snapback]785379[/snapback]​


Not sure. I've tried plants in sand a few time(so have a lot of other people I know) and ended up with a bunch of dead plants. Perhaps his sand is larger grained than the sand I've used in the past. I know plants will work with Seachem's Onyx sand.


----------

